# Dazed and confused???

## Atha

```
Message from syslogd@thinkpad at Jan  8 19:31:26 ...

 kernel:[33942.834954] Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason 3d on CPU 0.

Message from syslogd@thinkpad at Jan  8 19:31:26 ...

 kernel:[33942.834972] Do you have a strange power saving mode enabled?

Message from syslogd@thinkpad at Jan  8 19:31:26 ...

 kernel:[33942.834977] Dazed and confused, but trying to continue

```

```
# uname -a

Linux thinkpad 4.3.0-1-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 4.3.3-2 (2015-12-17) x86_64 GNU/Linux
```

Sorry, this ThinkPad X120e is running Debian Linux (testing) at the moment, but since I normally run Gentoo I thought I’d ask here anyway…

Anyone ever seen this?

The laptop runs normal and stable since then. It must have happened while I was not at the computer and it may be that the display was turned off due to power saving mode. The laptop is on A/C and I have deactivated all suspend settings, so it will run until I turn it off intentionally.

The messages appeared in the windows of an active console, actually a root (user root, via “su”) Konsole of my KDE Plasma desktop.

----------

## eccerr0r

See if you can replicate the problem in Gentoo.  Usually this is a kernel problem.  We don't know what Debian puts in their kernels.

If this also happens in Gentoo, likely then you are dealing with a hardware problem or you have some missing driver.  Unfortunately NMIs are hard to debug without the original hardware schematics...

If you want to debug Debian, this thread belongs in OTW...

----------

## Atha

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Usually this is a kernel problem.If this also happens in Gentoo, likely then you are dealing with a hardware problem or you have some missing driver.  Unfortunately NMIs are hard to debug without the original hardware schematics...

 

Thanks. I was just wondering if someone else may have seen this before.

It happened again. Maybe I just noticed it or maybe Debian (testing) recently shipped a new kernel. The hardware works normally though, so there are no real disturbing effects (yet).

I would love to get Gentoo onto this box too, but time does not permit it. I am currently trying to get Gentoo running on my Power Mac G5, which is not that easy to accomplish and consumes all the spare time I have available.

Again: thanks. As I said, I was just wondering if these messages have appeared on Gentoo installations as well.

----------

